# Butternut Chalice



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Couple months back I was approached by our Catholic priest and asked if I would turn him a chalice and a Paten. Told him I would if he explained just what he expected me to turn. I turned a few prototypes for him to choose from and he picked this one very enthusiastically. He said do it exactly like this. He wants to use this chalice when he celebrates mass in church. He mixes water and wine, puts in the chalice and drinks it during the mass. I turned the chalice in one day but was afraid to put poly on it cause he is actually going to drink from this chalice. I wrote Minwax and was told it is safe to do if it is varnished with poly and aged for 30 days. Couple friends I wrote and they told me the same thing, One said it's just like drinking from a plastic cup. So I put several coats on. The Paten is made from Walnut, This is also used during the mass..After finishing I asked him if he wants a case to carry the chalice and paten in. He said yes cause he travels to different churches to serve mass, so I made this finger joint box for him. Sorry this is so long but here are the pictures. I turned this over to the priest today and he was very happy. Don't know if this is the best thing I ever turned but this made me the most proud. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice work on this one Mitch. Like the box did you use flock or just use stick on felt.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Thank you Glenmore. I just used regular felt and glued it on. The box was easy to make but I had a hard time finding the things I needed to make the box. Day I started making it I found out WoodCraft closed up in Pittsburgh. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow that is beautiful Mitch and a fitting gift for the father. That butternut is gorgeous stuff and I am told it carves very very nicely ... nearly as well as basswood but it's a whole lot prettier! Excellent work Mitch!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mitch great looking pieces. Father is going to like it. I like the box. I wouldn't worry about the finish as far as drinking from it because all finishes are food safe now if cured for 72 hrs. The thing that would concern me would be what the alcohol would do the finish of varnish or poly. I used Waterlox on the one I did for our priest. It is resistant to hot liquids, alcohol, etc. and is food safe for kids when cured.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Corey
Thank you buddy. Your certainly right about this butternut being a beautiful wood. It is such a good wood for carvers, like yourself because the grain is so perfectly straight. Something I never knew about butternut is that it is also called white walnut. If you used a light coat of walnut stain on this butternut you won't be able to tell the difference from walnut. I'm most proud that father had confidence enough to ask me to turn this for him. He uses the chalice very often. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Your right on the money, as usual Bern. I am concerned about what the alcohol will do to the inside finish , I was told to use only a couple light coats. If anything happens to the inside finish I believe I could save it. Thanks for the waterlox tip. I forgot about that. Minwax said if any poly was injested it will safely pass through your body as long as you are sure you cured it long enough. I cured it for more than 30 days. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful work as usual Mitch.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is one of the few times that I'm stuck for words Mitch.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Dave
Thank you Dave, this one was something special to me but I am glad I am finished with it. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
lol, that's ok Harry you will make up for it I am sure. Mitch


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful work, Mitch. It never hurts to get in a few points with the man.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

George
You got that right. lol Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Mitch,
That is some really great work there, and the style and finish are 1st class.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pete
Thank you Pete, your a gentleman and there are very few of us left. Just kidding mate. Thanks for the kind words. Mitch


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Mitch

That is a beautiful piece of art, the set is beautiful. 

Well done, a gift from the heart. 

John


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

John Thank you John, yes I think it was. Mitch


----------

